# Fehlbisse beim Feedern



## SteveAlbinus (3. Mai 2016)

Hallo 


Ich habe vor kurzem damit begonnen an der Lahn bei Bad Ems
zu feedern. Es herrscht meistens leichte Strömung und ich fische an einer Kante, welche ca. 5 mtr. vom Ufer entfernt liegt.

Zu meinem Gerät:
*Rute:* Aqualite Feeder, 3,6m
*Rolle:* Modena Feeder LCS 740
*Schnur:* Terra mono 0.25mm
Meinen 40g Futterkorb habe ich an einem kleinem (ca. 7cm)
Anti-Tangle-Boom  montiert. Das Vorfach ist 70cm lang und endet mit einem 10er  Gamakatsu-Haken, welchen ich mit 5-6 Maden bestücke.

Jetzt zu meinem Problem(en):
Ich  habe bereits dunkles (fein) und helles (etwas gröber) Futter  ausprobiert, beides scheint Fische anzuziehen, da ich viele Bisse habe.  Allerdings ziehe ich oft nur den leeren Haken aus dem Wasser. Ich habe  probiert das Vorfach auf die Hälfte zu verkürzen, was mir auch keine  Besserung brachte. Auch ein kleiner 18er Haken funktioniert nicht  besser. Davon ist auch einer, durch das sehr dünne Vorfach, abgerissen.  Bei einem 14er Haken sieht es ebenso aus.
Setze ich eventuell den  Anschlag zu spät? Ich warte immer einen kleinen Moment wenn die Spitze  anfängt zu vibrieren/wackeln. Ich ziehe die Rute dann senkrecht nach  oben. Macht es (für den Fisch) einen Unterschied wenn ich die Rute  eventuell statts nach oben, eher nach unten, also Richtung Wasser  ablege?
Das nächste Problem ist, dass ich anscheinend nur kleine  Fische anziehe, denn ich fange fast (bis auf eine Ausnahme) nur  Gründlinge. Eigentlich würde ich aber gern Brassen fangen, wovon ich  aber in vier Ansitzen nur einen überlisten konnte.

Viel Text, ich weiß, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen


----------



## DerBreuberger (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hallo





SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Es herrscht meistens leichte Strömung und ich fische an einer Kante, welche ca. 5 mtr. von Ufer entfernt liegt.


Woher weißt Du, dass dein



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> … 40g Futterkorb …


nicht zu leicht ist und dass es sich nicht um Bisse, sondern um die Bewegung des Korbes durch die Strömung, handelt?

  Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass man als Feedereinsteiger das richtige Korbgewicht nicht abschätzen kann. Wirf mal einen leeren 40g Korb an deine Angelstelle und warte eine Weile. Die Spitze sollte sich nicht bewegen. Wenn doch, ist der Korb zu leicht.



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Das nächste Problem ist, dass ich anscheinend nur kleine Fische anziehe, denn ich fange fast (bis auf eine Ausnahme) nur Gründlinge.


Das Problem haben wir im Main auch.  Ich bin dann auf Miniboilies (6-8mm) umgestiegen. Die Bisse werden zwar weniger, dafür aber die Fische größer. Oder Du versuchst einen kleinen Auftriebskörper (Styroporkugel oder ähnliches) an den Hakenschenkel oder das Öhr/Plättchen aufzuziehen. Damit hebt sich der Köder leicht vom Grund.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ich würde nicht sagen das ich das weiß, aber ich habe mich in einem Angelgeschäft beraten lassen. 
Ein Verkäufer dort kannte wohl die Region und meinte 40g würden ausreichen. Ich werde es aber mal mit schwereren versuchen, danke schon mal #6
Ich dachte nur das es nach Bissen aussieht, weil die Spitze schlagartig vibriert, und nicht langsam hoch und runter geht.

Das mit dem Styropor ist auch notiert, danke


----------



## racoon (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ein leerer Haken (wie bei Dir) oder ausgelutschte Köder deuten darauf hin, dass Du die Bisse nicht oder zu spät siehst. Um die Bisse deutlicher und früher zu sehen, solltest Du das Vorfach verkürzen, so hat der Fisch weniger Zeit bzw Du bekommst den Biss früher mit.

Von den Anti-Tangle-Booms halte ich persönlich nicht viel, wenn ich mal Feeder, dann mit einer Schlaufenmontage.

 Edit: Fängst Du wirklich Gründlinge oder eher Grundeln ?


----------



## SteveAlbinus (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



racoon schrieb:


> Ein leerer Haken (wie bei Dir) oder ausgelutschte Köder deuten darauf hin, dass Du die Bisse nicht oder zu spät siehst. Um die Bisse deutlicher und früher zu sehen, solltest Du das Vorfach verkürzen, so hat der Fisch weniger Zeit bzw Du bekommst den Biss früher mit.
> ?



Das Vorfach noch kürzer als 35 cm?, bis zu welcher Länge, oder Kürze, kann ich denn da gehen?
Und wann soll ich anschlagen? Direkt wenn ich den Biss sehe?



racoon schrieb:


> Von den Anti-Tangle-Booms halte ich persönlich nicht viel, wenn ich mal Feeder, dann mit einer Schlaufenmontage.
> 
> Edit: Fängst Du wirklich Gründlinge oder eher Grundeln ?



Werde das nächste mal die Schlaufenmontage probieren 
Nein, ich denke das sind schon Gründlinge.


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Die Probleme hatte ich auch, bis ich die Haken gewechselt habe.
Nimm mal Gamakatsu LS-1310N und mach nur 2 Maden drauf.
Vorfach nach jedem Ansitz erneuern. Wenn der Haken nicht rasierklingenscharf ist, wird das nichts.


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Und wann soll ich anschlagen? Direkt wenn ich den Biss sehe?



Wenn nur die Rutenspitze wackelt, kann es sein, dass ein Fisch sich für die Maden im Futterkorb interessiert und die Schnur berührt. Warte einfach ab, bis die Rutenspitze richtig ausschlägt.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

OK, nutzt sich der Haken echt so schnell ab? Auch wenn man keinen Fisch fängt?


----------



## Gondoschir (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> OK, nutzt sich der Haken echt so schnell ab? Auch wenn man keinen Fisch fängt?



Hätte ich damals auch nicht gedacht.
Nachdem ich dann durch meinen Geiz zahllose Fische nicht gefangen habe, gucke ich heute nicht mehr auf die paar Cent für nen neuen Haken. und haue das alte Vorfach nach dem Ansitz in die Tonne. 
Versuchs mal...
Benutz einen Haken über einen längeren Zeitraum und wenn Du mehr und mehr Fische nicht landen kannst, mach nen neuen Haken drauf. Genau in diesem Moment geht es wieder wie geschmiert.


----------



## Carsten_ (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> OK, nutzt sich der Haken echt so schnell ab? Auch wenn man keinen Fisch fängt?



Es kann auch sein dass diese nie richtig scharf waren.
 Hatte mal welche, irgendwas japanisches, da konntest du nicht mal die Maden richtig aufziehen weil der Haken einfach nicht durch die Haut wollte: Ab in die Mülltonne.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Naja ich denke schon, dass sie scharf sind (oder waren ). [FONT=&quot]Gamakatsu-Haken wurden mir vom Verkäufer als besonders gute Haken empfohlen.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Ein Verkäufer dort kannte wohl die Region und meinte 40g würden ausreichen.



Das kann sich aber immer ganz schnell ändern.


SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur das es nach Bissen aussieht, weil die Spitze schlagartig vibriert, und nicht langsam hoch und runter geht.



Das ist je nach Fischart und Größe der Fische ganz unterschiedlich.
Große Brassen und Rotaugen ziehen eher gemächlich die Spitze durch.
Manchmal wird auch einfach der ganze Korb angehoben,das passiert wenn der Fisch auf dich zu schwimmt.
Die Spitze wird dann schlagartig gerade.
Dieses nur vibrieren oder Blitzartige rucken in der Spitze deutet fast immer auf Kleinfisch hin.

Dein 70 er Vorfach ist guter Standart,bei deiner Beschreibung 
hätte ich erst einmal auf 50 cm verkürzt.
Als nächstes hätte ich den Haken kleiner gewählt und mit nur 2 Maden bestückt.
Die schon genannten Gamaktsu LS 1310 sind übrigens prima.
Um Brassen anzulocken solltest du Maden ,Caster event. Wurmschnipsel mit ins Futter einbringen.
Ohne dem ist..................
Die Rute würde ich waagerecht ,mit der Spitze Flussabwärts ausrichten.
Das ergiebt  zwar einen sachten Schnurbogen aber ergiebt etwas mehr ,,Spiel" in der Gesamtheit.
Deine Bissanzeige leidet aber nicht darunter.
Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe richtest du deine Rute ,,steil" nach oben aus?
Lass es ,bringt nichts außer einem steifen Nacken.

Der Anschlag kommt bei mir immer umgehend,bzw. sofort.


----------



## Sneep (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hallo,

klassischerweise gibt es 2 Sachen die man als 1. ändert, Haken und Vorfachlänge. Ich hatte ähnliche Probleme, hatte 1 von 10 Bissen, Nach Wechsel auf einen Gamakatsu hatte ich 9 von 10 Bissen, sehr eindrucksvoll.

Ändere die Art der Anköderung. Gehe auf eine Made herunter, nur am stumpfen Ende leicht eingehängt. Nimm die Rute in die Hand, lege sie auf den Oberschenkel und fasse mit der anderen Hand die Schnur, einen sensibleren Bißanzeiger gibt es nicht. Dann sofort anschlagen, egal wie er beißt.

Damit dürftest du auch die Kleinfische, wie Gründlinge haken.
Stellt sich dann heraus, es waren Gründlinge oder gar Elritzen, solltest du mal die Platzwahl überdenken.Größere Fische mögen das Gewusel am Fressplatz nicht besonders.

snEEp


----------



## Ukel (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Wenn du Brassen fangen willst, solltest du zunächst einmal nicht mit der Hakengröße noch weiter runter gehen, und auch nicht nur 2 Maden aufziehen, richtige Brassen mögen gern einen richtigen Happen. 1-2 Rotwürmer, mit einem Caster verziert, am 12er-14er Haken sind meistens top. Mais oder 3-5 Maden tun auch ihre Dienste.
Ich kenne zwar die Lahn nicht näher, aber evtl. solltest du weiter draußen angeln, an deinem Platz scheint ja vor allem Kleinfisch zu sein.  Die Brassen sind in manchen Flüssen nicht unbedingt ufernah zu fangen. Evtl. ist dann ein schwererer Korb notwendig. Vorfachlänge von 70 cm passt oft, kann aber auch mal 100 cm sein.
Einige der Tipps hier waren eher etwas zum Kleinfischfang, aber an die Brassen kann man etwas gröber rangehen, vor allem jetzt zur Laichzeit, wenn sie Hunger haben.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Alles klar #6
Morgen fahre ich nochmal in den Angelladen und gehe dann ans Wasser um eure Tips umzusetzen, mal sehen wie es läuft


----------



## ulli1958m (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ich habe mit diesen Gamakatsu Haken die wenigsten Probleme im Fließgewässer

_*1.Klick 

2.Klick *_

|wavey:


----------



## Thunder88 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hi Steve,

ich geh schon seit 5 Jahren an die Lahn fischen. Bei normaler Fließgeschwindigkeit müßte ein 40er Körbchen locker reichen.
Es sei denn es wird geschleußt, dann kann es schonmal sein das die Strömung dir das Körbchen bisschen mitzieht. Aber im normal Zustand steht das Wasser in der Lahn ja fast :q

Zu deiner Montage, ich hab die Anti Dinger auch mal probiert, bin ich nicht mit zurecht gekommen. Das einfachste für mich war immer das Körbchen mit dem Vorfach einfach am Wirbel einzuhängen. Meine Körbchen haben 50g Blei drauf sodass bei einem Biss der Fisch sich durch den Widerstand wenn er abziehen will selbst hakt. Wichtig dabei ist das nicht zu viele Maden auf dem Haken sind damit der Fisch den Köder auch schön tief schluckt. 

Annsonsten kann ich mich den anderen anschließen, Vorfach/Haken öfter mal wechseln. kosten ja nix die Dinger.

Ps. Setz das Körbchen auch mal woanders ab. geh mal weiter raus oder mit der Strömung weiter unten ablegen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



Thunder88 schrieb:


> ...damit der Fisch den Köder auch schön tief schluckt.



sowas mit Absicht zu betreiben geht mal gar nicht. |uhoh:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

1.ich würde auf eine andere montage wechseln,z.b schlaufe,seitenarm.

ich fische zurzeit eine art freilauf seitenarm,funkt super bei abriss  hat der fisch keinen korb.

von den plastik rörchen halte ich nix,sind mir viel zu schwer im wasser zum feine bisse zu erkennen.

2. haken grösse ändern 12-16, zum notfall selber binden bist einfach flexibler in sachen vorfach stärke .

3. dein hakenköder  fisch mal dendros ,als stoper made/caster.


4. fischt du immer den selben platzt,oder wirfst du immer unterschiedlichen distanzen an ?   

fischt du nur nur mit schnurclip, oder ohne schnurclip ?


wen du immer deinen platzt triffst mit schnur clip,verteilst du nicht so heftig die fische .

4. mehr köder ins futter z.b caster,tote maden,geschnittene würmer caster
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## bootszander (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hallo SteveAlbiuns
Ferndiagnosen zu stellen ist immer schwer.
Kleine haken werden schnell geschluckt. Was wiederum bedeutet das du auch die fische am haken haben mußt.
Wenn du dein vorfach länger machst wirst du zwar nur noch eine bisserkennung haben wenn er schon hängt. Aber dann weist du wenigstens was es ist und kannst dich darauf einstellen.
Sprich, vorfach wieder verkürtzen, andere köder usw.
Ist deine feederrute vieleicht auch zu grob?
Du sagt doch das du nur 5m vom ufer aus angelst. Warum nimmst du dann nicht eine stipprute um zu sehen was es für fische sind?


----------



## SteveAlbinus (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Danke nochmal für die Tips.

Gestern war ich wie geplant nochmal ca. 6 Stunden angeln.
Vorher besorgte ich mir im Angelladen die besagten Haken, sowie vorgebundene Haken mit Haar und auch welche mit Spieß. Ebenfalls kaufte ich mir die Miniboilies und Pellets.





Nach dem Einkauf ging es dann ans Wasser, ich wählte wieder die selbe Stelle.




Angekommen am Wasser, mischte ich das Super-Black-Feeder-Futter an und gab noch eine ordentliche Portion Maden bei.
Als Montage versuchte ich es noch einmal mit dem Anti-Tangle-Boom, da es am schnellsten gebunden ist |rolleyes
Das Vorfach mit einem 12er Haken war 10cm lang und per Schlaufe-in-Schlaufe mit der Hauptschnur verbunden




Da ich nach ca. zwei Stunden noch keinen Erfolg hatte
(ich glaube ich hatte nur einen kleinen Zupfer), band ich die
Montage um. Ich verzichtete nun auf das Anti-Tangle-Boom und versuchte mich an der Schlaufenmontage, welche ich vor langer Zeit erst einmal gebunden hatte.




Allerdings brachte mir auch das keinen Erfolg. Ich errinerte mich also an den nächsten Tip. Schwererer Futterkorb! Gesagt, getan. Also bereitete ich meine zweite Rute vor, auch mit der Schlaufenmontage. Die Vorfachlänge an dieser Montage betrug 30cm mit einer Hakengröße von 12.
Dies war jetzt kein Haken mit Spieß, sondern einer mit Haar und einem Stopper. Leider hab ich es nicht hinbekommen den bzw. die Boilies auf das Haar aufzuziehen, wegen dem Stopper.




Mit Sicherheit ist es ganz einfach den Boilie auf das Haar zu bekommen, aber ich habs nicht geschafft, eventuell hat jemand eine Anleitung für mich? Ich habe eine Boilienadel und einen Bohrer, welche ich auch beide eingesetzt habe, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Wie auch immer, selbst diese Montage, gefischt mit einem roten Boilie (welchen ich dann auf den Stopper gedrückt habe...#q), brachte mir keinen Fisch.
Da ich dann nicht im Schneider bleiben wollte, montierte ich nochmal einen normalen 1810B Gamakatsu-Haken, spendiert mit Maden und fing nahezu direkt, genau! Einen Gründling |uhoh:.
Ich habe auch ausprobiert zwei Maden auf den Spieß zu stechen, was auch gut funktionierte aber mir auch nur einen Zupfer brachte und ich durfte ausgelutschte Maden aus dem Wasser ziehen.
Was ich auch noch versuchte, war ein Styroporkügelchen auf, vor, und nach dem Haken zu montieren, aber auch das brachte mir nichts.

Um 20:30 Uhr packte ich meine Sachen dann zusammen. Ich traf zufällig einen anderen Angler, welcher mir berichtete, dass auch er keinen Erfolg, von zwei Gründlingen abgesehen, hatte.

Könnte es eventuell doch an der Stelle liegen? Oder eventuell an der Uhrzeit? Eventuell war mein größerer Brassen den ich dort letzte Woche gefangen habe, also doch eher Zufall?


----------



## Gondoschir (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Jeder Tag ist ein Angeltag aber nicht jeder Tag ist ein Fangtag.
Ich nehme für den Futterkorb ausschließlich Lorpio Scopex Vanilla mit Maden versetzt.
Vorgestern ging den ganzen Nachmittag garnichts, aber abends gab es doch noch 3 Bisse, die ich landen konnte. Dieser Ansitz alleine sagt nichts über die Futterqualität oder die Technik aus. Wenn ich meine Fänge unterm Strich betrachte, bin ich mehr als zufrieden.
Bedenke, dass wir in letzter Zeit einige Wetterumschwünge zu verzeichnen hatten und das schlägt auch den Fischen auf den Magen. Also nicht gleich verzweifeln, wenn es beim ersten Mal nicht klappt. Jeder hat mal schlechte Tage.


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ich bin beim Feedern generell wieder weg vom Feederboom, genau wegen der Bissverwertung. Habe mal einen Tag nebeneinander mit Feederboom und Schlaufenmontage gefischt. Es hat ganz ordentlich gebissen und ich könnte an der Rute mit Schlaufenmontage deutlich mehr Bisse verwerten. 
Haarmontagen egal ob mit Boilie, Pellets oder Mais fische ich eigentlich nur mit Method-Rig. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber gefühlt bin ich bei den kurzen Vorfächern der Ansicht, dass ich zu wenig Zeit zum Anschlagen hätte oder aber zu schnell bin, bevor der Fisch auch den Haken eingesaugt hat. Fängst Du Gründeln oder Gründlinge? Bei ersterem würde ich meine Montage weiter draußen ablegen. Brassen fange ich tendenziell auch eher im tieferen als dicht am Ufer und so viel ich weiß wohnen Gründeln ja eher in der Steinpackung.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



Darket schrieb:


> Haarmontagen egal ob mit Boilie, Pellets oder Mais fische ich eigentlich nur mit Method-Rig. Ich bin mir da nicht sicher, aber gefühlt bin ich bei den kurzen Vorfächern der Ansicht, dass ich zu wenig Zeit zum Anschlagen hätte oder aber zu schnell bin, bevor der Fisch auch den Haken eingesaugt hat.



Beim MF sollst du ja auch nicht einen Anhieb setzen, wie beim konventionellen Feedern. Erst wenn es richtig zieht, dann nimmt man die Rute auf und baut einen kontrollierten Gegenzug auf. Deswegen hat man ja die Haarmontage.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Alles klar,
habt ihr noch einen Tip oder gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung, wie man den Boilie auf das Haar aufzieht? Ich weiß nicht wie ich den Stopper durch bekommen soll. Bei großen Boilies geht das ja vielleicht aber bei kleinen...


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hol dir vielleicht gleich welche von MS, die sind schon gebohrt. Oder eben ein Rigtool-Kit mit Bohrer und verschiedenen Nadeln. Dann ist der Mann selbst.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Die Boilies die ich habe sind schon gebohrt 
Einen Bohrer habe ich auch, also von daher kein Problem.
Das heißt also der Stopper muss mit durch den Boilie durch?
Anders kann ich es mir auch nicht erklären.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Nee... mit einer Boilienadel ziehst du das Haar durch den Boilie durch und sicherst das Haar mit dem Stopper gegen das Durchrutschen.


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Gib einfach mal "method feeder tutorial" bei youtube ein.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Das Problem ist ja, dass der Stopper schon an dem Haar fertig dran ist und ich den ja auch irgendwie durch den Boilie bekommen muss.
Aber egal. Ich war grad eben mal unterwegs und hab ein paar Stellen gesucht die versprechend aussahen. Allerdings ist die Strömung da stärker, wegen dem Wehr und mich würde interessieren welches Gewicht ihr da vom Futterkorb her nehmen würdet. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYYkJ2T-B14&feature=youtu.be


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ich denke mal,Steve hat Vorfächer mit integrierten SpeedStops erwischt.

Die meisten davon,lassen sich mit einer simplen,etwas dickeren Nähnadel durchdrücken.

Das Hauptproblem liegt darin,das viele SpeedStops einfach zu klobig daherkommen und die Murmel spalten.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Kann man schlecht beurteilen, da Du nur dieOberflächenströmung sehen kannst, wie sieht es aber am Grund aus, da kann die Strömung durchaus größer sein.
Zudem wäre esdann vielleicht sinnvoller, mit einem eckigen Korb zu fischen, damit nicht alles beginnt zu rollen. 
Ich würde mir da durchaus Körbe bis 100 g Leermasse zulegen, müssen ja nicht riesig sein, wichtig, schwer genug.
Vielleicht noch ein Hinweis zu den Haarmontagen, ähnlich wie beim Karpfenangeln ist hier eher eine MethodFeeder-Montage anzuraten, der Feeder ist kompakter und wird fest montiert, die Vorfächer sind eher kürzer und der Fisch hakt sich selbst, da ist ein Anhieb nicht mehr zwingend, wenn Du nchmal zum Dealer gehst, frag mal nach Karpfenmontagen der Hakengröße 8 oder 10 oder knüpper die dir allein, nach Deinen Vorstellungen.
Hinweise findest Du im Netz in Massen, der Dealer sollte Dir aber auch helfen können.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## SteveAlbinus (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Genau so ist es, Ruhrfischer.
Dann werde ich mir mal so eine Nadel bei meiner Mutter leihen


----------



## Ukel (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Leider schreibst du nicht, ob du jetzt weiter draußen geangelt hast. Außerdem würde ich nicht Boilies u.ä. nehmen, versuch es doch erstmal mit Maden und Würmern, damit hast du die Möglichkeit, ein breiteres Spektrum an Fischen zu fangen, um überhaupt zu sehen, welche Fische da sind und um Übung zu bekommen. Im Frühjahr mögen die Fische eher fleischhaltige Köder.
Nach deiner Beschreibung hast du recht kurze Vorfächer benutzt, verlängere sie doch mal auf 70 cm oder mehr, wie schon gesagt. 
Die Laichzeit ist auch zu bedenken, da geht oft nicht viel, wird aber bald besser werden. Nur nicht aufgeben, irgendwann wirds funktionieren.
Gibt es denn Feederexperten in deiner Ecke, vielleicht die mal nach Tipps fragen, wie es an der Lahn funktioniert.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

hier ist die lösung für dein problem 

http://www.amazon.de/Korum-Quickstop-Nadel-KQN/dp/B00C5A1YIU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQ6Oed-e9Cg


----------



## Darket (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> Beim MF sollst du ja auch nicht einen Anhieb setzen, wie beim konventionellen Feedern. Erst wenn es richtig zieht, dann nimmt man die Rute auf und baut einen kontrollierten Gegenzug auf. Deswegen hat man ja die Haarmontage.



Das wollte ich damit sagen. Ich nutze Boilies&co nur fürs MF, nicht fürs konventionelle Feedern, war eventuell missverständlich formuliert.|wavey:


----------



## SteveAlbinus (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ich war von Freitag auf Samstag mal über Nacht angeln, diesmal an einer anderen Stelle und hab zwei schöne Nasen gefangen, eine mit einer normalen Schlaufenmontage, eine mit einem fertigen Feederrig aus Gummi.:m

Hab jetzt noch eine Frage, wofür ich aber kein eigenes Thema aufmachen wollte. Ich habe diese Method-Feeder Körbe hier:




Also ich weiß ja, die Hauptschnur wird von links durch den Gummi und dann durch das Röhrchen gezogen (hab es nur für das Foto rausgezogen), aber wie bitte wird die Hauptschnur dann an dem rechten Teil befestigt?
Ich habe überall auf Google gesucht und auch auf Youtube geschaut, ohne Ergebnis#c


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Steck mal alle Plastik- und Gummiteile wieder zusammen. Das wird nur auf eine Art gehen. Dann die Schnur einmal komplett durch und am Wirbel angeknotet. Nun ziehst du den Wirbel in die schwarze Muffe (2. Teil von rechts) bis er fest sitzt. Jetzt noch das kurze Vorfach anknoten und fertig ist die MF-Montage.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Das schaut mir schlicht und einfach nach einem def.Wirbel aus.

Murksmodell

Den Method Feeder musste übr.zur Montage um 180° drehen,so wie es auf d.Bild liegt ists falsch.

Das dickere Ende nimmt den Wirbel auf.


----------



## axelfred (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

vom wirbel fehlt die eine öse


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



axelfred schrieb:


> vom wirbel fehlt die eine öse



Tatsache...... seh ich jetzt erst.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Ich war von Freitag auf Samstag mal über Nacht angeln, diesmal an einer anderen Stelle und hab zwei schöne Nasen gefangen, eine mit einer normalen Schlaufenmontage, eine mit einem fertigen Feederrig aus Gummi.:m
> 
> Hab jetzt noch eine Frage, wofür ich aber kein eigenes Thema aufmachen wollte. Ich habe diese Method-Feeder Körbe hier:
> 
> ...




Sieht mir aus wie das Modell von Browning.

Bei dir fehlt aber tatsächlich ein Teil der Öse. Ansonsten ist das ne ziemlich einfache Geschichte. Feeder samt Röhrchen auf die Hauptschnur, dann Wirbel befestigen, Vorfach ran ( 5cm bis 10 cm ) und zusammen schieben. Wirbel fest drin bewirkt einen Selbsthakeffekt, allerdings bei leichten Methods eher nur bei kleineren Fischen, bei Karpfen kannst du gerne mal verrückt werden weil es nicht ganz klappt durch zu geringes Gewicht.
Frei laufend wirbel einfach raus. 

Du kannst als Ersatz für dein defektes Teilchen auch einfach einen kräftigeren Wirbel aus deiner Tacklebox nehmen, die passen in der Regel auch.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ja richtig, die sind von Browning. 
Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Teil fehlt, da alle Futterkörbe genau so aufgebaut sind. Werde aber mal versuchen einfach einen anderen Wirbel einzusetzen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Ja richtig, die sind von Browning.
> Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das ein Teil fehlt, da alle Futterkörbe genau so aufgebaut sind. Werde aber mal versuchen einfach einen anderen Wirbel einzusetzen.



An deiner Öse fehlt ein Ring. Zwing mich jetzt bitte nicht die originalen Wirbel als Foto posten zu müssen. :q

http://www.bristolangling.com/media...525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/4/149_3_2553c769.jpg

So muss es sein.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Ich glaube dir das schon  
Trotzdem kommt bei mir die Frage auf warum das bei allen Futterkörben so ist, ich hab sie so aus der Verpackung geholt. 
Habe fünf Stück, jeweils mit verschiedenen Gewichten und alle sehen genau so aus.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir das schon
> Trotzdem kommt bei mir die Frage auf warum das bei allen Futterkörben so ist, ich hab sie so aus der Verpackung geholt.
> Habe fünf Stück, jeweils mit verschiedenen Gewichten und alle sehen genau so aus.



Ling Jang und Tsung Zu haben sich bei der Produktion wohl einen Spaß erlaubt.

Denn wenn du damit so losziehen solltest, wird dir bei einem heftigen Biss der Methodfeeder garantiert abhanden kommen und du wirst lediglich deine Schnur rein holen.

Wechsel die defekten Teile mit Wirbeln aus, dann passt das schon.


----------



## SteveAlbinus (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Haha :m:q 
Alles klar xD


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



SteveAlbinus schrieb:


> Haha :m:q
> Alles klar xD



Wenn du noch fragen hast, ich kann dir behilflich sein. Ansonsten mach von der Gewährleistung Gebrauch und tausche die Teile um oder ersetze sie.

Ich wünsche dir schöne Feedersessions. :g


----------



## Carphunter2401 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

kleiner tip  kauf dir lieber die von drennan.

1. beckommst mehr futter rein,die form ist flexsiebel.

2.die abstände von den,streben vom korb sind so gross.
da bleibt kein boilie zwischen drin hängen,was leider öfters vor kommt bei den billig modelen.


ich fische method immer nur freilauf,selbsthak hab ich nur schlechte erfahrungen.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hi,

hab mich Heuer zum ersten mal dem Methode Feeder gewindmet.
Nicht weil ich von der Boilefischerei ein Fan bin, sondern weil ich die lässtigen Schwarzmeergrundeln los werden will. Habe aber jede Menge  Fehlbisse. Die Minis waren teilweise weg. 

Bedingungen:
- Untergrund Kieß
- Stärkere Strömung
- Hauptschnur: 25er mono
- Vorfach: geflochten
- Haken nicht größer als der Minibo.
- Rute: Havy Fedder 3,9m 

Nun hab ich gelesen, dass die Vorfachlänge ca. 10 cm haben soll.
Hab damit auch zwar satte bisse erhalten, aber keiner ist gehangen.
Hab das Vorfach immer wieder verlängert bis 80 cm. Dann konnte hing einer, jedoch immer noch Fehlbisse. Hab auch mit der Hackengröße von 8-14 experiemntiert, ohne erfolg.

Was ist da los?

mfg
NM


----------



## Trollwut (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab mich Heuer zum ersten mal dem Methode Feeder gewindmet.
> Nicht weil ich von der Boilefischerei ein Fan bin, sondern weil ich die lässtigen Schwarzmeergrundeln los werden will. Habe aber jede Menge  Fehlbisse. Die Minis waren teilweise weg.
> ...




Deine "Fehlbisse" sind Grundeln, die mit dem Boilie Fußball spielen. Die bekommen ihn zwar nicht ins Maul, versuchen aber trotzdem zu fressen. Die kleinen Raspelzähnchen malen den boilie dabei richtig schnell klein, teilweise in 20 Minuten ist das Ding weg.


----------



## NaabMäx (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

danke Trollwut,
Aber ich hatte ja bisse, dass sich die Rutenspitze nur so bog, ohne den Fisch zu haken. 

mfg
NM


----------



## Andal (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Schlägst du an und wenn ja, wann tust du das?


----------



## ewigerSchneider (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Also ich bin mit folgender Faustregel immer recht gut gefahren:

Keine Bisse, längeres Vorfach - viele Fehlbisse, kürzeres Vorfach

Ansonsten bringen es bei Fehlbissen meistens die kleineren Haken.


----------



## Greenmile1 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

welche haken nimmst du ?


----------



## PAFischer (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Beim Method Feeder soll anders wie beim Feedern das Vorfach kurz sein, damit der Fisch nicht das Spiel hat um den Haken wieder auszuspucken, oder wenn besonders gierig, sich das Ding bis zum Arsxx zu ziehen.
Anschlagen sollst Du dabei auch nicht, dabei rupft man den Köder nur wieder aus dem Maul. Einfach Rute aufnehmen, Spannung herstellen und Drillen.
Vorfach von min 10cm bis max 20cm. 
Beim normalen Feedern langes Vorfach und Schnur etwas einholen, damit der Haken in der Futterspur liegt. Beim Method Feedern wird der Korb nicht bewegt, da er dann den Vorteil des Köders mitten im Futter verliert.
Bei dem Untergrund würde ich auch auf Nagende Grundeln und Kleinfische tippen. 

Wie meinst Du, beim Biss die Rute krumm?
Beim Method wird die Rute nicht aufgestellt sondern zeigt in einer Linie mit der Schnur auf das Wasser um die Schnur möglichst leicht ablaufen zu lassen. Der Fisch rennt dann nicht in die Rute.
Freilauf auf, oder Bremse ganz auf, sonst flitzt der Kamerad in die Bremse und der Köder ist aus dem Maul.


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Beim Method wird die Rute nicht aufgestellt sondern zeigt in einer Linie mit der Schnur auf das Wasser um die Schnur möglichst leicht ablaufen zu lassen. Der Fisch rennt dann nicht in die Rute.
> Freilauf auf, oder Bremse ganz auf, sonst flitzt der Kamerad in die Bremse und der Köder ist aus dem Maul.



Du beschreibst die Vorgehensweise für "The Method", also dem schweren Futterblei als Festblei plus Bissindikation über Piepser und Einhängebissanzeiger.

Beim "Methodfeedern" liegt die Rute leicht schräg zur gespannten Schnur, die Spitze ebenfalls leicht gespannt. Nur so erfährt man auch, wenn es zu einem Fallbiss kommt.

Ein sonst üblicher Anhieb kommt bei beiden Methoden nicht vor; die Gründe hast du ja bereits genannt.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hi, 
nehme Karpfenhaken bzw. wenns kleiner als 10 wird Feederhaken. 
Die Haken funzen ansonsten recht gut. Marke?

Schlage nicht an.

Die Rute stell ich bei der stärkeren Stömung hoch.
Korbgewicht leer (60g) 
Wurfweite  ca. 20-30 m


mfg
NM


----------



## PAFischer (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Die Haken könnten evtl. etwas zu grob sein für das "leichte" Gewicht. Die besten Erfahrungen habe ich mit 12er bis 10er Haken mit Miniboilies oder Pellets am Haar gemacht. 

Vielleicht stimmt auch die Entfernung von Haken zu Köder nicht? Köder sollte so ca 0,5 bis 1cm vom Haken entfernt sein.

Haar zu lang - Haken greift evtl gar nicht
Haar zu kurz - Haken kann sich nicht drehen und greifen

Mann muss natürlich keine Raketenwissenschaft daraus machen, aber so Pi x Daumen


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hallo an alle,
Danke für die Tipps.
Also whabt Ihr mich wieder einkaufen geschickt. Neues Takle.
45g Korb, bereits gebundene Methodhaken mit angebundenen Gummi und Stellenweches. Die Stömung ist dort geringer, der Grund teilweise schlammig, verkrautet und auch steinig im Umkreis von 10m. Schnurklipp half die Stelle zu halten. 
Was soll ich sagen, hat gefunzt. 2 fette Brachsen binnen 30 Min. Dann hab ich umgebaut. Zu viel Fisch nerft auch.    
Die neuen wiederhakenlosen Haken (Japan oder Korea-Zeug) aus dem Angelladen. Sehen aus wie kleine Cycle-haken. Das Haar ist so lang wie meine selbstgebundenen (Erster Versuch) und das Vorfach auch. (10 cm)

Werd hir mal ne Gegenprobe Fischen, mit meinem selbstgemachten Zeug.

Aber erlich gesagt, wenn wir die Schwarzmehrgrundeln nicht hätten, würd ich das nicht machen. Da hat der Fisch 0% Changen, bei den Selbsthakmethoden. Da kannst nach einer Stunde wieder heim gehen.
Nur Rute auswerfen, Freilauf rein und warten bis die Rolle geht. - Jungs - das grenzt an Berufsfischerei oder Legangelei.  

Da bin ich lieber Stunden unter Spannung und versemmle den einen oder anderen Anschlag, oder hock mich Stunden lang hin und schau den Schimmer, der Spitze und der Natur zu.  
Wenns das eine oder andere mal kein Fisch wird, ist doch auch kein Problem. Da hab ich wieder einen Grund angeln zu gehen.

Kennt jemand sonst noch einen brauchbaren Friedfischköder auf Grund, den die Schwarzmeergrundeln nicht anfassen? 
Alte Socken oder so?

Mfg
NM


----------



## Andal (8. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Vielleicht kleine Holzkugeln, die man derbe mit Dip soakt!? Müsste man einfach mal probieren.


----------



## Snâsh (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Komischerweise hab ich im Main noch keine Grundel auf Mais gehakt....
Selbst die Made/Mais- Kombo wurde zumeist unberührt gelassen. Hab aber auch mittlerweile fast nurnoch Stellen an denen kaum Steine vorhanden sind und also auch die Grundeln einigermaßen auf Abstand bleiben.
Lg Robert:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*



Andal schrieb:


> Vielleicht kleine Holzkugeln, die man derbe mit Dip soakt!? Müsste man einfach mal probieren.



Kenne Leute, die fischen mit Kunststoffmurmeln ohne Gerschmack, die werden auch attackiert.


----------



## Andal (9. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Aber auch nicht abgefressen.


----------



## NaabMäx (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Fehlbisse beim Feedern*

Hi,

Also Testergebnis: Mein gebundenes Zeug funzt an der Angelstelle auch, warum auch immer.;+

Neues Problem: Ist das normal, dass man beim Method F. je mehr man quer zur Strömung fischt, desto mehr Fehlbisse hat man? 
Hat das schon jemand probiert?|kopfkrat

mfg
NM


----------

